# Saginaw is becoming a destination for 'railfans'



## DET63 (Aug 30, 2010)

> SAGINAW -- Skip Waters' pulse quickens every time he gets stuck behind a train.
> 
> He'd never dream of turning around and finding an alternate route.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/08/28/2431078/saginaw-is-becoming-a-destination.html#ixzz0y3wfzB63

Comment in response:



> *techietexan** wrote on 8/29/2010 12:33:33 AM:*Don't get it at all, and I wondered for years why I would see so many people standing by the tracks with cameras in Saginaw. Not sure I'd compare it to sports fans (well, maybe golf), but it's harmless fun, so more power to 'em!


Read more: http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/08/28/2431078/saginaw-is-becoming-a-destination.html?pageNum=2&mi_pluck_action=page_nav#ixzz0y3x9pusP


----------

